# Are smoked bones safe?



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

I stopped at our small local Meat Shoppe looking for some raw bones. She said they're not raw, they're smoked. I know raw bones are good and cooked bones are bad as they're brittle and will splinter and can cause internal bleeding. (Slowly learning here.) Well, I don't know at what temperature degree meat/bones are smoked so I didn't know if smoked boned are the same thing as cooked bones. The bones, at least the bag I picked up, felt like they also still had some fatty meat left on them.

I don't know where else to get "raw" bones. And while we're at it: Are those bones that are sold in pet stores safe?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Those smoked bones are cooked. I get raw bones from the grocery store! Granted they are a one time chew but they are cheap, delicious and the stuff that gets pulled off does a great job scraping the teeth clean. My favorite has long been BBQ beef ribs. I had to cut the little wiggly bone off the spine end for Sassy as she would swallow it whole but Max gets it off and gives it to me. Lots of people like turkey necks but Max hasn't ever had that. Lots of people like raw pork hocks but they cost too much here. Chicken bits don't last long enough to be fun but I do like chicken feet for a fast fun chomp. Those 'dog' or soup bones look like tooth breakers to me and cost a lot of money around here.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

The grocery store, huh? Hmm...? I'll have to check around. I usually get my groceries from Walmart and they probably won't have any bones, lol. I wonder if the comissary would have any. Yeah, I don't even kniw what kind of bones were at the Meat Shoppe. I just asked if they had any bones for dogs and she said, "Yes! We most certainly do!" and then showed me the smoked bones.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Walmart does have bones in the meat department dogs can chew the meat from. Half of Max's raw diet comes from Walmart! Look for the big racks of beef ribs, they cost $1-2 a pound and a rack weighs about 3-5 pounds with individual ribs weighing about 6-8 ounces. Look for whole pig feet if you are brave. Pork tails and hocks are there as well under the brand name 'Rumba'.

Don't ask for bones for the dogs. They will point you towards expensive marrow bones with no meat on them that are potential tooth breakers.


----------

